# I have the fever!



## enola (Dec 31, 2011)

Well, according to my husband I do.

I have been focusing on reading and learning all about fish keeping, again. I started back in 2009 researching.

So last night we went to the pet store and bought a tank. Since the pet store was having a great sale, we got a 29 gallon tank for $29. (Those of you who want a 20L, they are only $20!) We decided on the 29g like this:

Me: I want a fish tank.
Him: How big?
Me: Not sure. (points at 15 g)
Him: Can you have a lot of fish in that?
Me: No
Him: Won't you eventually want a bigger tank?
Me: Of course
Him: Lets just get a bigger one now then.
Me: Ok!

I also have read that a larger tank is easier for beginners, but the 15g would be instant gratification because that one came with filter/heater/hood & light. He talked me out of that and we'll be slowly buying supplies and getting ready for the next few months. 

Since my husband is a big DIYer, I explained to him about how the filters work, and now he wants to make a canister filter to go with it. His plan seems pretty solid, using PVC and various other fittings. I'll post about that when its up and running. We'll probably test it on the tank with just water in it. 

Link toDIY Canister 

I would like to have a nice planted tank with small schooling fish and a few inverts, probably a 3 layer substrate and plants right away. My husband also has a nice piece of driftwood that he picked up on the lake shore, and he's sure its not cedar or pine, but other than that we're not sure what it is. If it is pine will it hurt the fish or just disintegrate in the tank? I know cedar is not toxic for people. (otherwise how would we use it on the grill to cook on!) I will take some pictures of it and post soon.

TL;DR: I'm new, 29g tank empty.


----------



## debisbooked (Jan 7, 2012)

Congratulations on your new tank!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Congrats on the new tank, and yay for a husband who is all gung ho! def. do not use pine driftwood, the sap is poison to the fish. Also any soft woods are bad. use hard woods. Oak, a lot of people use mopani and manzanita wood in their tanks too. Good luck! Take pics along the way and create a build thread, we love to watch tanks as they grow!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

enola said:


> 1. I have been focusing on reading and learning all about fish keeping, again. I started back in 2009 researching.
> 2. Since my husband is a big DIYer, I explained to him about how the filters work, and now he wants to make a canister filter to go with it.
> 3. I would like to have a nice planted tank with small schooling fish and a few inverts, probably a 3 layer substrate and plants right away. My husband also has a nice piece of driftwood that he picked up on the lake shore, and he's sure its not cedar or pine, but other than that we're not sure what it is.
> 4. If it is pine will it hurt the fish or just disintegrate in the tank? I know cedar is not toxic for people. (otherwise how would we use it on the grill to cook on!)


1. Congrats on making a great entry into the hobby. Way too many people don't take the time to research and dive headlong into the hobby on shoddy recommendations and whatnot.
2. Another thing to consider would be a sump, if you're going to do the DIY route, but they are pretty complex and might be overkill for a 29G
3. Sounds like a good setup. As long as the wood is not sappy (like green pine and green maple, etc.), and the wood is not softer wood (it will rot faster), then you should be good. Hickory, Elm, Oak, etc. are great additions to a tank, as are pest trees like manzanita (prevalent in Cali), and Mopani.
4. The pine sap will screw things up in your tank. Not sure about the cedar.


----------



## aerospot (Jan 7, 2012)

Good to hear your in the tank. I've been 'hooked' for a while now and still play'in with stuff. My 55 gal fresh is currently stocked with goldfish thanks to my wifes pond. she doesnt want them to die over the winter. However, they will soon be finding their own tank as I want to populate this with a good mix of tropical fish.
I have just added an overflow and sump due to the increased bio load of all the goldfish. It is only been running for a week but has exceeded my expectations. The tank is crystal clear!
I look forward to seeing your setup and will post some pictures of mine when I figure out how.. 
Dave


----------



## enola (Dec 31, 2011)

I will definitely be posting in the DIY and the other one (General) for my tank build. 

We have also determined that the driftwood is not pine or cedar, and it's from Lake Michigan. Its been sitting in my husband's workshop since 2008. After closer inspection, it appears to have some burnt areas. This won't be an issue will it? I currently have it soaking in boiling water on the stove, and it's getting nice and heavy. See picture below.



Edit: After a good soak in the boiling water, the wood became very soft, so we are not going to use it after all. I could easily press my fingernail into the wood. Unless this is normal?? Let me know, because I like the look of this piece.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

As far as I know you shouldn't be able to easily push your finger into the wood. I just got some mopani driftwood that I boild for a couple hours two days ago and I would say four hours yesterday and I was unable to press into the wood at all.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Judgement call on your part. Some wodd is softer than others. Wood will soften slightly when soaked in water.


----------



## enola (Dec 31, 2011)

So after I read your responses and thought about it a while, I'm going to try it out. It wasn't so soft that my finger went into it, just my finger nail and it bounced right back. Most of it was pretty hard yet, just a few places that were soft like that.


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

Can't wait to see pictures of the build. It sounds like it will be nice!


----------



## ollyboyce (Jan 12, 2012)

yeah, we all start somewhere! fish keeping is a ADDICTION!


----------



## jaguayo (Oct 26, 2011)

Looking forward to your build, specially your filter!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

congrates.

ps. do a beaslbob build LOL


----------



## enola (Dec 31, 2011)

I plan on it Bob!


----------

